# Gender help? Oyapok trio



## WinifredBarkle (Dec 9, 2012)

So these were part of the large group of frogs posted earlier tonight. I was wondering if, based on these pictures, if anyone could help me out. He says the female is the one with the cool pattern, the definite male has the solid stripe down his back, and the third might be a female (harassing the other female, who's been looking skinny recently). 

As a noob to sexing frogs, does anyone think culprit three could be female? Should I be worried that the known female is looking skinny if the third is male? I just love the oyapok coloring, though I know they can be somewhat harder than the Azureus I had originally planned on getting. 

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/ericbradish/8148985351/in/photostream/

Opinions?


----------



## OSU (Nov 10, 2008)

I took a look at your photo and it would be better if you could get a close up of each frog individually. I would separate your two suspected females. Tincs can be pretty aggressive with the same sex and you said one of them is loosing weight.


----------



## WinifredBarkle (Dec 9, 2012)

OSU said:


> I took a look at your photo and it would be better if you could get a close up of each frog individually. I would separate your two suspected females. Tincs can be pretty aggressive with the same sex and you said one of them is loosing weight.


Sorry, I should have explained better. These are frogs I'm thinking of purchasing. These are the pictures I've been provided. I didn't know if you could tell at all from the picture. If I can get the right deal for them, te third will be separated until I can evaluate them further.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

It looks like the 2 on the left are male and the one in the right corner is a female. That's just going off toepads, though, and I should admit that I'm a noob too.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

I second that 2male 1female based upon toe pads


----------

